# Short Cycling Doe & Cystorelin Injections



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

I have a 3 yr. old doe who has kidded once with triplets (no problems noted.) Last year she short cycled all season- no pregnancy. This year- same thing. Called the vet a few weeks ago, asking about possible cystic ovaries. Gave her one shot of Cystorelin. No pregnancy that time. Gave 2nd shot of Cystorelin while she was in heat, and rebred her. Looks like she might be ready to go into heat again 6 days after injection, like she did last time. Read up on CIDR treatment- left note with vet before Christmas. Receptionist called this morning and said Vet said CIDR was a possibility, but really no more effective than what we're doing now. Need some advice on how to proceed from here. Thanks!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Can you get a culture done to see if she has an infection? 

If she doesn't have an infection, you have to give the cystorelin twice, not just once. Once at breeding and again 24hrs later.


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

What kind of culture in particular? Vaginal? Urine? (I read another person's post who had run a urinalysis.) I've seen no signs of funny colored discharge. Is it possible that this doe has had a long standing uterine infection for a year and a half since she last kidded?
I wonder why my Vet gave me one shot of Cystorelin rather than two? He works on livestock and is experienced with goats. Hmm.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

In_Clover said:


> What kind of culture in particular? Vaginal? Urine? (I read another person's post who had run a urinalysis.) I've seen no signs of funny colored discharge. Is it possible that this doe has had a long standing uterine infection for a year and a half since she last kidded?
> I wonder why my Vet gave me one shot of Cystorelin rather than two? He works on livestock and is experienced with goats. Hmm.


I would stick with your vet. The vet is probably a better shot than talking to people on the internet in this case. Especially since this vet is a livestock vet and willing to work on goats. Sometimes you have to stay persistent and let them know your goat is a big deal. Take her in to be examined if they think that could help. Show that you care and are willing to go the extra mile to get this sorted out. My vet has literally saved two of my better goats that I wouldn't have been able to save on my own that came up with bizarre problems.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes, a vaginal/uterine culture just to see if she has anything funky going on in there. A cervical swab should be good enough. 
ETA: Sometimes does can get infections after kidding, even if it was not an assisted birth. So a swabbing should tell you if it's an infection or not. 
You can also get an ultrasound done, cysts on the ovaries will show up on ultrasound. 

We normally do 1cc at the time of breeding, then 1cc 24hrs later. Sometimes it takes 2 go rounds if they have a lot of gunk on their ovaries.


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> I would stick with your vet. The vet is probably a better shot than talking to people on the internet in this case. Especially since this vet is a livestock vet and willing to work on goats. Sometimes you have to stay persistent and let them know your goat is a big deal. Take her in to be examined if they think that could help. Show that you care and are willing to go the extra mile to get this sorted out. My vet has literally saved two of my better goats that I wouldn't have been able to save on my own that came up with bizarre problems.


Ok, I totally agree with sticking with this Vet. I've got a call in to see about giving her 2 injections. I hope he agrees to this.
I've called him several times now, and I think he's beginning to get the picture that I'm not ready to classify her as a "non-breeder" after two cystorelin shots, and the mention of the CIDR. If he's willing to do the 2 shots, and this does not work, I'll have him out to examine and swab this doe. She gave me 3 beautiful, healthy babies on her first freshening, and had a very nice capacious udder for her firster.
She's out there now, flagging and flirting. So you give shot, breed, then 24 hrs. another shot. Do you have the buck cover her again, then?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I give the first shot right after the buck breeds them. Literally, as soon as I see she's ready to be bred, and he covers her, give the first shot. Leave her with the buck to better your chances. Give the 2nd shot 24hrs after you gave the first shot, and just leave her with the buck if possible.

Does she cycle every 6 days or so? Once a month?


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I give the first shot right after the buck breeds them. Literally, as soon as I see she's ready to be bred, and he covers her, give the first shot. Leave her with the buck to better your chances. Give the 2nd shot 24hrs after you gave the first shot, and just leave her with the buck if possible.
> 
> Does she cycle every 6 days or so? Once a month?


Sounds like a plan. Vet gave me 2 cystorelin shots, each one 2cc. I can try leaving her with the buck, but after he breeds her she wants nothing to do with him. I've tried breeding them 3 different ways- out running loose outside of their pens, inside his pen, and in a 12x12 horse box stall. Seems to make no difference in the location as to how much she'll tolerate him. He sired her first babies, and he's the only buck I can breed her to. My other buck is her father.
I briefly talked to the vet when I picked up the shots. I asked him about swabbing her for a vaginal infection. He said it's possible she has an infection, but highly unlikely that she is harboring one from a year and a half ago. He said she would have cleaned that out long ago, and it sounds like she's just highly cystic. I'm still going to have him out if this doesn't work, because an exam is an exam and he could find something.


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

Yes- forgot to add. She has cycled Day 6 exactly on both cystorelin shots. Last time I bred her right after the shot, and without a 2nd injection, she cycled on day 6.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok, so without the shots, was she cycling normally? Every 3 weeks about?

If she isn't always cycling like every week, I doubt she has an infection. If she doesn't settle this time, I would try a CIDR, it'll trick her body into thinking that it's pregnant, and when you pull it out it will force a heat. I would pair it with lutalyse and the cystorelin again if you go the CIDR route. 
She might just have some wacky hormones that the CIDR could help get back on track.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I had a doe who did have a uternine infection for 2 years before we could get it cleared up, so yes, it is possible.

Can you get the vet to do an untrasound to check her ovaries to see if they look abnormal/cystic?


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

No, she wasn't cycling normally. When breeding season kicked in high gear, she was cycling every week.
I just put her in with the buck and they want no part of each each. :hair: So I dunno what's going to happen overnight. I went ahead and gave her the shot, so if they do their thing well then at least it's on board. I'll keep them together tomorrow as well and give another shot at the right time.
This is driving me nuts as well as killing my back and neck. Have terrible chronic pain with that, and fibromyalgia as well. I'm not even strong enough right now to pull a reluctant or restrain an exuberant Nigerian. My 11 yr. old son is helping some, and it makes a big difference.
If she doesn't settle, then I'll have the vet out to get a culture and exam. At least fix that situation. As for getting another buck, that's a no-go.


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

lottsagoats1 said:


> I had a doe who did have a uternine infection for 2 years before we could get it cleared up, so yes, it is possible.
> 
> Can you get the vet to do an untrasound to check her ovaries to see if they look abnormal/cystic?


That's very interesting. Did you notice any discharge or foul smell? What kind of infection was it? I don't know if my vet has an ultrasound machine. Hoping he has a portable one since he works on cows, sheep, goats, horses, etc.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok, if it was irregular like that it could be a silent infection in her uterus that is preventing her from settling.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

My vet recommended cysterelin 50-100mcg IM followed by 1ml lutylase IM 24-48 hours later and possibly a second lutalyse 9 days later.

My doe is almost 3 and I believe had a false pregnancy last year.

She has a small amount of yellow discharge from her vulva. The vet seemed to think the meds would help her fight the infection on her own.

The urinalysis I did showed WBC, which vet said goats can have. I saw bacteria too but it's possible it was from contamination.

My girl got 100mcg cysterelin tonight and I washed the slime off her tail and vulva again. ( it sticks and hardens and her fur is falling out ). We shall see what happens. Hopefully we have kids brewing soon!

Good luck with your girl!


----------

